# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  يا حضرات الفخامة والمعالي

## اسير الاردن

اما ان الاوان ان نقف ضد هذه المهازل التي لاتنفك الا  بازدياد ؟؟؟! فلا نواب او حكومات توالت الا وجعلو منا نحن الشعب وقوتنا لعبتهم التي لاتنتهي وذخيرتهم في هذه اللعبة الضرائب والكساد ونقص الموازنة,, اما ان لهم ان يكفو بخيراتهم وخبراتهم عنا ؟ فلا حول لهم ولا قوة الا قوت المواطن وضعفه ؟ فالسؤال الذي ارغب بطرحه عليهم جميعا":

لما لاتتلاعبون برواتبكم والتي لم نسمع بانها قد خفضت او مياواماتكم انها قللّت او سفراتكم انها انتهت او سياراتكم التي لم تحلمو بركوبها قد جمركت ؟؟؟؟

يا حضرات الفخامة والمعالي

هل تعرفون سعر الخضار , الحليب , الكاز , الديزل ,السكر , الماء ,الكهرباء , الدواء, اقساط المدارس والجامعات , اسعار الدفاتر والاقلام ؟؟؟

هل نمتم بالعراء ؟ هل جربتم البرد والحر ؟ هل جعتم ؟

هل وقفتم في طوابير الافران والكازيات في الشتاء والبرد ؟

اسئله كثير لا تعد ولا تحصى ولكن الجواب واحد فهل نستطيع ان قول جوابكم لافعالكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ارحمونا لعلكم تجدون عند الله بعضا" من الرحمة


اخوكم اسير الاردن

----------


## N_tarawneh

لقد اسمعت لو ناديت ميتاً يا صديقي ...!!!

الله يكون بالعون ...

وعرّس جرة الغاز قرب مع نهاية الشهر ...!!!

----------


## Xitooo

> لقد اسمعت لو ناديت ميتاً يا صديقي ...!!!
> 
> الله يكون بالعون ...
> 
> وعرّس جرة الغاز قرب مع نهاية الشهر ...!!!


*والله ما إلنا نحكي غير لاحول ولا قوّة إلّا بالله

إنشاءالله بتفرج*

----------

